# Interesting Article on Malibu and the PCH



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-malibu-pch-20100731,0,103351.story

It's an interesting idea to build an alternative freeway to the PCH. That would make the PCH more rideable. The statistics they cite at the end about fatalities on the PCH is also interesting.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I saw this in this morning's paper. I doubt if the residents will allow a freeway through there though. They won't even let people through to use the beaches.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is not the first time something like this has been mentioned through the years I lived in California(I was born here in 1961). It is a scary stretch of road and has been for many years, this is really nothing new. I'm going to agree with Il Sogno that the majority of residents there are not going to let a freeway be built in or around their town!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

They'll never carve a freeway through Malibu. The engineering would be frightful. On the other hand, the meek, poverty-stricken, politically disconnected folk who live along the route would certainly support the move!

BTW, PCH has been dangerous for as long as I've been riding. I remember a riding companion getting killed on the stretch north of Sunset Blvd back in the early 1970's. I wasn't on that particular ride, I'm happy to report.


----------

